# Stalking anyone ?



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I have an open deck tomm nite from about 5:15 pm till dark thirty if anyone would like to join me as i stalk some reds and trout in very shallow water with flyrods only. I have a 15 foot fiberglass technical poling skiff with a 15 hp johnson and 14 foot stiffy push pole. i can put in you in about 5 inches of water wind permitting or we just go to the flats and drift over them. whatever you feeling up to. 
just reply to this post if you are interested, i am not a "guide" so i cant guarranty fish, but , we should be able to fish some back lakes that no one else has gotten into. i am hoping this will be a productive evening of fishing. i am only offering this to the flyfishermen because i know it is very hard to find a guy willing to pole you around while you fly fish, thanks in advance. 
oh Price: well how about a burger afterwords........or what ever you feel is fair 

justin


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Being a newbie I'd hate to put you through the anguish...my behind sure wishes it was perched on the console seat with abit of wind in my face though...I don't care what the hubby says I think this gal is going to have to get herself a small skiff!


----------



## salt-yak (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow. I cant believe you haven't been swamped replies on this. I'd love to take you up on this offer but I'm going out of town this weekend, leaving tonight. Maybe next time. I'll buy gas and lunch.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh well, nobody can say i did not offer, and i did not ask. 
i will post up report next week, or maybe tonight if i get time, it is 2:30 p.m. on friday, and i still am going it alone so if you want to get on board just pm me in the next couple of hours i get off work at five and i am going to the house trailoring up and going out...
wind does not look to be horrible. i will flyfishing anywhere i can tonight. good luck to all.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

surfsideperson,

Too bad you don't live closer my way. I'd take ya up on it. 

Give us a report, or at least some fishing stories.


----------



## salt-yak (Jun 7, 2006)

How did everything go Friday evening?


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

*What an offer*

Can I take a rain check on that offer. Hope to be down soon but don't know when. Usually Kayak it but I love fishing from a skiff. What boat was that?
I am a Fairly experienced fly fisher, but not a great poler. I would like to learn.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey Davidb...Welcome...... noticed this is your first post


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Well its been over a week since this post but i had to go inland for a week for work. That night i did go out (by myself) and used my fly rod only. did not even take a conv. rod with me just a box of top water and streamers. I went to cold pass first and did a blind cast drift from one side of the pass to the other , and end up with two trout under sized, then i got bored and went to the soutshore of christmas bay, the tide was real low and the mulllet were thick on the grass , i did manage to hunt down stalk, one lowly red that was feeding in the grass next to the broken duckblind and he went 22 inches. that was a blast. so as i get ready to go home as the sun sets and i have a fish in the box and i am going home, i can not get my motor to start. Well my motor never breaks i run it 3 to 5 times a week and i never have a burp with it.....turns out. i got to pole for 250 to 300 yards back to the boat ramp up wind and in about 8 inches of water. the stupid little gas bulb from the tank to the motor would not firm up. so i was not getting gas to the motor. HUh, well after i got back this past friday it was a 5 minute fix and i have fished all weekend with out a problem. So i am glad that i was alone it would have sucked to take someone out and break down.......even though it was an easy fix.....but , over all good trip....i will post up again if anyone is interested. I am going to start offering it about 2 times a month. every other month. on sat. sun. or friday nites. so if anyone wants to go hunt redfish or just go chase trout tarpon, snook , any of that just give me pm and we go set it up .


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

junior call me at the house , i have a new spot for you to check out .we have been thumpin the heck out of the fish all weekend .call me!!!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

surfsideperson said:


> I have an open deck tomm nite from about 5:15 pm till dark thirty if anyone would like to join me as i stalk some reds and trout in very shallow water with flyrods only. I have a 15 foot fiberglass technical poling skiff with a 15 hp johnson and 14 foot stiffy push pole. i can put in you in about 5 inches of water wind permitting or we just go to the flats and drift over them. whatever you feeling up to.
> just reply to this post if you are interested, i am not a "guide" so i cant guarranty fish, but , we should be able to fish some back lakes that no one else has gotten into. i am hoping this will be a productive evening of fishing. i am only offering this to the flyfishermen because i know it is very hard to find a guy willing to pole you around while you fly fish, thanks in advance.
> oh Price: well how about a burger afterwords........or what ever you feel is fair
> 
> justin


Hay ssp where did you get your deck on the boat finishe at? dc and I are going to do some modifications to my boat and I would like to get my deck reshot. I may decide to use that new deck check. we are pulling out the floor and putting in a composit floor. it should take about 200# off the boat!


----------

